
Iceland plans to welcome back tourists by June 15 - bookofjoe
https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/travel/iceland-plans-to-welcome-back-tourists-by-june-15/2020/05/15/656c489c-96bc-11ea-91d7-cf4423d47683_story.html
======
bookofjoe
>The number of confirmed cases has dropped to four so far in May

